# Dylan and the Parrot



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Took lots of random pictures of my girls last night, will do a seperate thread for Molly.


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow those pics are fab..I love the fact that the parrot is preening Dylan 

Angie x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely to see the parrot preening him


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Lovely to see the parrot preening him


Her... Dont let the name fool you, Dylan is a girl  Didnt find out til after i'd named her :lol:

Summer loves the cats, she can nibble a bit though so has to be supervised so she doesnt hurt the other animals!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oops sorry Dylan


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What great pictures. My African great has made it her lifes mission to eliminate my cats.

However they have grown wise to her ways and no longer come over when she calls them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh my god i didnt raelise that parrot was real haha!!

great pics!  gorgeous bird to!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pics :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I could hardly believe those amazing pictures. Doesn't Dylan go for the Parrot? No innocent walking around with a few feathers sticking out of her mouth. Or is it the Parrot with fur in its beak.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful parrot - I've never seen one like that before!
Your pets get on so well together, it's really lovely to see :thumbup::thumbup:
Dylan is such a cutie


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:Fabulous pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

The bird is definately real :lol: Dylan has been brought up with the other animals, she loves them  I wouldnt leave them unsupervised but the cats are really gentle, they enjoy being preened! Also, the tip of that beak is very, very sharp and its really powerful so she certainly wouldnt be an easy meal at all!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the one where it looks like they are both sitting having a conversation, how cute hehe


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

awww their lovely pics


----------

